# Frank Mir vs fedor



## Headhunter (Apr 28, 2018)

so Frank and fedor are fighting tonight, who've you got guys? I hope Frank gets it in my opinion he's the best heavyweight in mma history and the most well rounded and I believe if it wasn't for his motorbike accident he'd be one of GOAT but now his chins gone and fedor still has power so who knows but I'm hoping for Mir


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2018)

I've always been a Fedor guy, but I'm bummed that it's not being broadcast on my tv service.
Two great fighters in my opinion.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 29, 2018)

Ah well knew it'd probably go down like that..think that's the first time fedors actually beat someone outside of a Japanese organisation


----------



## Buka (Apr 29, 2018)

Nah, he beat on the Russians something awful.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 29, 2018)

Well can't wait to see fedor smash up sonnen


----------



## Steve (Apr 29, 2018)

Im a little curious what the fbi wants with fedor, more interested in that than the fight.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 29, 2018)

Steve said:


> Im a little curious what the fbi wants with fedor, more interested in that than the fight.


Because he's been associated with Putin and trump in the past


----------



## TMA17 (May 3, 2018)

Fedor is the toughest and best overall fighter on the planet that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## JR 137 (May 3, 2018)

Wait... so no juicer accusations?


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 3, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Wait... so no juicer accusations?



And Mir got knocked out. Surprised he didn't try to shoot and tap Fedor


----------



## Buka (May 3, 2018)

I love Fedor. He might have never lost had such double disaster not befallen him a few years ago.


----------



## Reedone816 (May 3, 2018)

Chael rampage had better viewership than fedor mir, might be because of the co main.
Three fights with underdog won, wonder how bader will perform.
And can't wait how chael spews his venom pre fight.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (May 4, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> And Mir got knocked out. Surprised he didn't try to shoot and tap Fedor


Not surprising at all. Mir hasn't even tried to use his jiu jitsu in years. The last sub was against nog and that was only because he got put down early. He fell into the problem a lot of grapplers do they believe they're word class strikers when they're not. Rousey is the biggest example of that but mirs a good example to


----------



## Skullpunch (May 7, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Not surprising at all. Mir hasn't even tried to use his jiu jitsu in years. The last sub was against nog and that was only because he got put down early. He fell into the problem a lot of grapplers do they believe they're word class strikers when they're not. Rousey is the biggest example of that but mirs a good example to



To be fair, Fedor's chin looked shot against Mitrione and Fabio (and even as far back as Hendo), Mir was probably thinking easy KO and it probably would've been except Fedor found Mir's shot chin first.


----------



## Headhunter (May 7, 2018)

Skullpunch said:


> To be fair, Fedor's chin looked shot against Mitrione and Fabio (and even as far back as Hendo), Mir was probably thinking easy KO and it probably would've been except Fedor found Mir's shot chin first.


Henderson is known for having huge power (especially while on trt) Fabio didn't finish him he survived to me that sounds like a good chin he never went chuck Liddell style unconscious in any ko loss. At heavyweight ko can happen at any time and fedor has only been  knocked out cold twice. Once in 2011 once in 2017 I wouldn't say that's shot at all


----------

